# craftsman router base plate



## baker1931 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a Craftsman router model 315.174710 and I need a base plate part no# 970503-003. Sears parts no longer carry this part


----------



## baker1931 (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks for answering me so fast----I guess I miss led you on the part----this is part that the base plate screws on to-----it has three screws holes and one broke out


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Allen, glad to see you join our community


----------



## baker1931 (Feb 8, 2014)

Is there anyway to fix the screw hole on the plate that broke out??


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Allen. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

In another post, you indicated that one of the screws had broken in your base? Is it just the screw, or is it the base itself? The screw is not difficult to remove with the right tools. If it's more than just a broken screw, chances are good that the router is now junk. But, it's IMPOSSIBLE to make that determination without seeing it. 

Maybe you can post some pics of it or provide a bit more information and someone might be able to help you with it.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have an old Craftsman router I always make my own plates using Polycarbonate " Lexon" just copy the hole pattern from the old plate. I counter sink the holes and use flat head machine screws to mount it. I think they are 10/32 if I remember right. take the pan head screw with you to match up the thread just get flat heads instead. the plates are very easy to make. I have made several for many different applications. There are several how too's on this site.
Good luck 
Roxanne


----------



## baker1931 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for everybody help !!!! what a great forum !!!!!

But hear is what happen----I was putting a base plate on my router and one of screws holes broke out-------First I start looking at Sears Direct Parts----no longer carries the part with the screw holes----looks like this part covers the bit holder. Looking for someone or somewhere I might buy this part


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Are you needing the plastic plate or the metal casting?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Allen.


----------



## baker1931 (Feb 8, 2014)

papa Bob

need a metal cast.

thanks,
Allen


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Unless you can find a junker for parts, might be just as cheap to buy a new router.


----------



## baker1931 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks everybody---well can't find a junker so,i guess a new one is next.

God bless
allen


----------



## jjalt3 (Mar 1, 2014)

If I read this correctly, you are looking for the sub-base part No. 612191-004. This is no longer available, but a replacement part is. Try part No. 511983001. It should be available from Sears or eplacementparts.com and costs less than $5.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, what Allen needs is not the sub base plate but a new base.


----------

